# Kmail dauerhafter traffic

## Linubie

Hallo ich habe folgende beiden Komponenten installiert

```
kde-apps/kmail

      Latest version available: 4.14.11_pre20160211

      Latest version installed: 4.14.11_pre20160211

kde-apps/akonadi

      Latest version available: 1.13.1_pre20160203-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.13.1_pre20160203-r1
```

Nun habe ich das Problem das wenn Kmail Mails abruft, das scheinbar dauerhaft Daten mit den Mailservern ausgetauscht wird ( 3 Provider über imap).

Kmail ist allerdings so eingestellt das es alle 5 min nach Mails checken soll.

Erst wenn ich Akonadi stoppe hört der dauerhafte Datenverkehr auf.

Oder liegt das einfach nur daran das ich mit imap auf die Mailkonten zugreife?

Danke

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Linubie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder liegt das einfach nur daran das ich mit imap auf die Mailkonten zugreife?
> 
> 

 

Genau daran wird das liegen. Die imap Einstellungen sind neuerdings scheinbar die neuen Voreinstellungen wenn man seine E-Mail Accounts einrichten will. Das hatte ich bei Evolution jetzt auch, obwohl ich pop3 verwenden wollte, wobei die Nachrichten halt vom Server geholt und lokal auf dem Rechner gespeichert werden, war da so ein Haken gesetzt der Prüft was der Server kann und Evolution mich gar nicht danach fragte ob ich Imap überhaupt verwenden wollte. Erst durch die manuelle Konfiguration von Server-URL, Port konnte ich dann Pop3 bei Evolution in der Maske auswählen, unter dem Punkt wie ich meine Mails abholen wollte.

Aber um auf deine Frage zurück zu kommen: Imap ist ein Netzwerkprotokoll, was die E-Mails anstelle von der Festplatte vom Server aus liest, quasi wie von einem Netzwerkdateisystem.

Es bietet natürlich einige Vorteile, aber dann kann ich auch gleich zum Browser greifen.

----------

## firefly

Ich verwende auch kmail mit einem IMAP konto. Und hier wird nicht dauernd netztraffic erzeugt.

Und was heißt "dauerhaft"?

----------

## Linubie

Dauerhaft heißt das auf IMAPS und IMAP Port das permanent ein traffic von ca. 1 bis 2 KiB/s erzeugt wird.

Sobald ich Akonadi stoppe hört der Datenstrom auch auf.

Ich bin darauf aufmerksam geworden, weil ich mir ein conky script installiert hatte das den Datenverkehr über's Netz anzeigt,

das gleiche wird mir auch mit dem KDE Systemmonitor angezeigt.

----------

## ramack2

ich verwende zwar kein Gentoo, habe aber in meiner Familie das selbe Problem, dass kmail (bzw. Akonadi) ständig Traffic erzeugt. Hast du schon eine Idee an was es liegen könnte, oder wie man der Sache nachgehen kann? - Am Netzerktraffic auf Server sehen zu können ob bei dem betroffenen kmail-Nutzer der Rechner läuft ist ja nicht so das was man will ;-(

----------

## Linubie

Ich habe mir unter KDE AkonadiTray installiert, so kann ich Akonadi manuell ganz einfach stoppen bzw. starten nach Bedarf.

Eine andere Lösung kenne ich derzeit leider nicht.

----------

## ramack2

Danke. Das ist wohl für meinen Vater nichtwirklich eine Lösung. Da muss ich ihm wohl Evolution ans Herz legen... Seltsam finde ich aber, dass das Problem nicht breiter diskutiert wird. Es scheint ja doch nicht so massenhaft aufzutreten.

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *Linubie wrote:*   

> Ich habe mir unter KDE AkonadiTray installiert, so kann ich Akonadi manuell ganz einfach stoppen bzw. starten nach Bedarf.
> 
> Eine andere Lösung kenne ich derzeit leider nicht.

 Wo findet man AkonadiTray mittlerweile?

----------

## Linubie

Bei mir finde ich es unter

```
ls -l /usr/bin/akonaditray

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 122936 30. Okt 10:49 /usr/bin/akonaditray
```

----------

